# Crufts Brag



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

Let me be the first to post a Crufts brag - Neo (Spellweaver Mr Bojangles) who we bred and part own came 2nd out of 17 in Undergraduate yesterday!

:smile5: :smile5: :smile5: :smile5: :smile5:

This is him (just about to win 1st in the YKC Stakes at City of Birmingham Champ Show last year)


----------



## cutekiaro1 (Dec 15, 2009)

fab that will be me one day hopefully well done x


----------



## brackensmom (Jun 15, 2009)

Well done congratulation to you.


----------



## Indie (Nov 6, 2007)

Wow congratulations i bet you are brimming with pride.


----------



## leoti (Dec 9, 2007)

Well done once again Val , was lovely seeing u again , will see you again at the BCC of GB show and i will have my boy bruce and his mum leoti with me

CONGRATULATIONS


----------



## billyboysmammy (Sep 12, 2009)

Brilliant news! Congratulations!


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

Congratulations.


----------

